# Anna Critique



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, this is the closest I've gotten to a stack! I know her legs aren't right, but this is as good as it gets when I'm by myself folks!









She's 8.5 months, about 21-22" and 56-58lbs










headshots



















Motion:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent dark color though I would like to see darker eyes. Beautiful expression with a very good set to her ears. Good angulation front and rear, but she is very flat withered and high in the rear. Good feet, but a bit straight in the pasterns. See if you can get someone to help you get better stacked photos.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I think she's beautiful. I think if you had help you could get some good stack pics, her angles are nice.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We'll work on it this weekend. DH is FINALLY off Sat and Sunday so we'll see what we can get!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She looks so much like my girl Elf that it is scary! 
We'll have to let them meet one day


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool! Post of pic of Elf! 

Hey, what part of georgia are you in? We're trying to get a get together! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1104838&page=1#Post1104838


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is The Elf....








and








They have similar color and markings, head and body type (I think).
So I may be biased but I really like your Anna!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're both gorgeous. Anna is a pretty puppy but she's going to be a stunner when she's finished growing (up and out!)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I agree that if those pictures are 8.5 months, she will probably fill out a lot. I actually thought my Elf girl was a little "stunted" at 8 months (she was about 48 pounds). Then she GREW!!

We are in the Columbus/Phenix City area.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

oops.. double post.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you! Elf is also very pretty...guess I'm biased too (and I love the name!)

Yes, she's 8.5 mo. She's been holding steady around 56-ish pounds for the last month or so...DH and I argue over how much we think she'll be when she finally stops growing. I've noticed the last week or so her chest looks deeper and she's got more muscle on her back legs, they were kinda lanky. I'll get her reweighed when we take Duncan in for his yearly shots next week.


----------

